# Fibromyalgia: The Misunderstood Disease



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is an article from Science Daily, the source is the University of Michigan Health System. It's a must read for our Fibromyalgia patients, and their families and care-givers!!Breif excerpt:


> "I was told they didn't know what was wrong with me; the blood tests came back good, x-rays came back clear," she says. "They had no idea and they'd shuffle me to another doctor, another specialist." She saw rheumatologists, neurologists, internists, and blood specialists, but there was still no answer. After more than a year, she was finally diagnosed with fibromyalgia, a chronic and debilitating condition that causes severe pain throughout the body.


Read the full article here:http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/...70601182522.htm


----------

